# 2020 BUCKS IN TRUCKS



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Let’s see em as we get em!!!


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

I asked one to hop in last year and the sob charged me!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Spartan88 said:


> I asked one to hop in last year and the sob charged me!


This is bucks, with a “b”. Not with an “f”. They will charge for that sort of thing. :lol:


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

bmoffit said:


> Let’s see em as we get em!!!


Great idea!! I loved the old “Bucks in trucks” thread. Live action would be awesome. 

Hopefully I can contribute! Lol


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Can we also post pics of bucks hoisted up over our shoulders on here?

Or different thread?


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Can we also post pics of bucks hoisted up over our shoulders on here?
> 
> Or different thread?


Maybe the "back injury" thread?


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Nostromo said:


> Maybe the "back injury" thread?


Not the monster buttons Walt shoots. 

You ever see a whole quartered deer carried out in an empty 30 pack!?


----------



## Huss935 (Sep 3, 2016)

Put a buck in the truck opening morning!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Huss935 said:


> View attachment 583331
> View attachment 583327
> Put a buck in the truck opening morning!


Yes sir. Well done!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Huss935 said:


> View attachment 583331
> View attachment 583327
> Put a buck in the truck opening morning!


That'll do!! Congrats!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Does this count? LOL. (It was from last week in Wyoming.)


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Bump


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> View attachment 584447


ohhhhh. I gotta get me one of those


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

bmoffit said:


> ohhhhh. I gotta get me one of those


Good idea. You do that. You go get B.I.T.T.! :lol:


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

buck in a fusion lol


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

slabstar said:


> View attachment 584645
> 
> 
> buck in a fusion lol


T could stand for truck


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

I’m seeing lots of dead bucks.... just not in trucks!!!


----------



## Whopper 24 (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

slabstar said:


> View attachment 584645
> 
> 
> buck in a fusion lol


That would be bucks in trunks. Nicely done.


----------



## pumpkinhead450 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

slabstar said:


> View attachment 584645
> 
> 
> buck in a fusion lol


Deer ticks in Fusion.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Walt Donaldson said:


> View attachment 585357


Does that thing got a Hemi?!


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Does that thing got a Hemi?!


Good question, never have popped the hood.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Good question, never have popped the hood.


Have ya popped a wheelie!?


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Good question, never have popped the hood.


Thats a rare dodge then


----------



## Superhik (Jan 9, 2018)

Opening evening:


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

10.7.2020









Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

October 2,7:45 am.cross bow 28 yards. Antrim county


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

HELL YA!!! keep em coming!!!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Does this count? LOL. (It was from last week in Wyoming.)
> 
> View attachment 583547


Nice ghost


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

Baybum said:


> 10.7.2020
> View attachment 586223
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Nice buck man! Congrats


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks levi!


WhitetailNWalleye said:


> Nice buck man! Congrats


Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## pete (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## pete (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

pete said:


>


what a beast!!!! Did i miss a story on this in another thread?!!!?’


----------



## Ol Tom Killa (Jan 16, 2011)

Notice the tag colors on the antlers... Two different bucks two different years

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gill killa (Jan 25, 2014)

Lake county
Public land 
10/10/20










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## concrete519 (Aug 2, 2009)

Ionia county


----------



## Vortex (Nov 28, 2011)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Does this count? LOL. (It was from last week in Wyoming.)
> 
> View attachment 583547


That’s a great pic!


----------



## Vortex (Nov 28, 2011)

Walt Donaldson said:


> View attachment 585357


Let’s see more of this freak nasty!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Vortex said:


> That’s a great pic!


Thanx Vortex!

Our hunt could not have went any better. We all came away with great family memories for a lifetime.


----------



## shumhow (Dec 27, 2010)

My nephew shot this during the independence hunt










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## cainandabel (Sep 17, 2015)

shumhow said:


> My nephew shot this during the independence hunt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s a nice buck!


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

10/21 ten point titan extreme crossbow. 10:30am state land.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

So far many if not all these photos are GREAT...But, what if those bucks had another year or two to grow  Wow then those bucks would have been monsters ! 

However...who can pass up bucks like this ?

Great photos guys...keep them coming !!!


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

imagine how much better your comments would be if they had another year to grow


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

shumhow said:


> My nephew shot this during the independence hunt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super nice buck and I really enjoy this picture. Congrats to your nephew on a dandy.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Does this count? LOL. (It was from last week in Wyoming.)
> 
> View attachment 583547




nice picture well done.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

aacosta said:


> imagine how much better your comments would be if they had another year to grow


well said!!


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

I am thinking minds Not gonna grow much more in the freezer. Lol 54 pounds Of meat..


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm hoping the whitetail forum doesn't get like the water fowl forum, Some of those guys bash the Krapp out of each other. When somebody shoots an animal that they are very happy with we should just congratulate them, I could only imagine what I would have thought when I shot a Fork horn for my 1st BUCK, O if it only had one more year. Lol I get pumped even when I whack a nice doe. JMO


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Bump. Lots of bucks went down today!!! Get em in here!!


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

shotgun12 said:


> nice picture well done.


Shotgun12,

Thank you. It helps a lot when the animals, the weather and our hunters all cooperate. LOL.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

Bowhunt said:


> View attachment 592611





he looks well pleased well done,


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Ieatshrooms said:


> View attachment 592575


That’s a solid deer. Congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

My son’s deer from this morning.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

11/7, kalkaska co.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## bl_42 (Sep 26, 2016)

Not a giant but my first public land archery buck!!











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## pete (Nov 27, 2007)

one more


----------



## LLSSt Clair (Apr 15, 2016)

Buck no truck. State land/ huron county Nov 2nd.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Cmon boys!!! Had to bump this up so you deer killers can add to the content!!


----------



## murphs law (Mar 3, 2009)

October 8. Lapeer county


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

11/13, Kent Co


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Little late to this party (thread) but here’s the 7-point I killed on 10-30-2020.
7 yard shot @ 1:30 in the afternoon.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Took this fellow this morning. Lenawee county


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

hbt said:


> View attachment 603413
> View attachment 603415
> 
> Took this fellow this morning. Lenawee county


what a SLOB!!!!!


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Southeast Ohio, Public Land, Archery, Vinton County


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Friday the 13th buck. Private land muskegon County.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

thill said:


> Friday the 13th buck. Private land muskegon County.
> 
> View attachment 603437


TOAD!!!!!!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Mine and my 11 year old daughter's bucks from this morning


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

This morning...









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

11-15-20. 2:30 pm


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

BucksandDucks said:


> Mine and my 11 year old daughter's bucks from this morning
> View attachment 603481


Dude,.that is too cool !!!!


----------

